
Setting Up a Test FTP Server in Node - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2018/12/04/node-test-ftp-server/#.XAaYaugmGa0.hackernews
======
cremp
I _hate_ stories like this.

> to make sure we could connect successfully

So the 'solution' to the problem is to create more problems, in node of all
things. 'Use the right tool for the job.' Node is _not_ that tool.

Further, how would you know you connected successfully if you made the server?

I'd trust the actual honest to god FTP servers out there (vsftp for example)
over a not-built-specifically language module. vsftp has seen some shady stuff
and is actually updated; that node module... not so much.

If you really want to test a connection thing, then this is the wrong way to
do it; what about network failures, no host connection, endpoint server not
responding, firewall rejects? Making a 'test' like this is not only a bad
thing, but it's misdirecting from the real problem of 'write good tests.'

